# Google- Woman committed suicide amid IBS fears - Daily Echo



## VSsupport

Daily Echo
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Woman committed suicide amid IBS fears*
*Daily Echo*
A 25-year-old Hampshire woman committed suicide after struggling to overcome *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) which had afflicted her for several years, an inquest heard today. Samantha Bowman was found dead in the bedroom of her home in Locks Heath *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

